# Sewing 101.....i need help



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i need some help...i am a bachelor and need to fix some things from time to time.if i was to want to buy a sewing machine to fix things with .what would you recomend i get??? like to fix holes in pants and shirts.. stuff like that....and how the heck do you fix socks???can you fix socks?? i got a stack of half used socks..guess i could put the good ones together....guess i could put a brown and blue sock togehter to make a pair....lol....like i havent already done that....lol....is there a book that shows in great detail how to fix stuff like this????any help is appreciated.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm a sewer and I don't try to fix socks unless they are hand knitted. Store bought socks are best purchased in bulk, all matching so you can toss one and the other will still have a mate. LOL

As for sewing patches on, just about any machine can do that, unless you want to get fancy and make patches that don't look like patches. In that case it's almost impossible to explain, that's something that is a hands on learning thing.  If you just want to sew a piece of fabric over a hole and not get fancy, then pick up the cheapest machine they have at good ol' WallyWorld. It'll get the job done. If you want to get fancy, then find a seamstress close to you and ask her if she'll teach you how to do it.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

I recently bought a cd on ebay called "Sewing Fabric Repair Manuel". Its a pdf file of a manual put out by the army. It shows you the basic steps of repairing clothing,tents, canvas, and tarps.

It shows you how to do the repairs by hand and by sewing machine. It gives you a list of equipment, illustrations of the equipment, and describes the equipment needed for each type of repair.

Types of repairs include darning, patching, seam repair, buttonholes, zippers, hooks, buckles, snap fasteners, repairs done with cement and sealers, and line repair.

You may be able to find the manual as a download on one of the survival sites.

Buy an inexpensive sewing machine at Walmart or Target. I suggest getting basic stitches and one that makes buttonholes in one step. 
Or try your local freecycle. I'll bet if you mention you're a bachlor in your post, you'll have more offers than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

elkhound said:


> ...how the heck do you fix socks???can you fix socks?? i got a stack of half used socks..guess i could put the good ones together....guess i could put a brown and blue sock togehter to make a pair....lol....like i havent already done that....lol....is there a book that shows in great detail how to fix stuff like this????any help is appreciated.


You darn them. You buy some yarn in a similar color, material and weight and you get a sock darner (looks like a wooden billy club with an over-sized knob), and depending on the size and nature of the hole, you darn them, sewing the yarn in and out in a weaving type pattern. You weave the ends of the yarn in when you are done so that you don't have any knots which can be uncomfortable.

Don't you know any little old ladies who can show you how? You might try to google around for it, maybe there is a darning video on youtube.com. You never know. (I just checked and there isn't. Sorry).

donsgal


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Go to a sewing machine store ( many quilting stores sell sewing machines) and look at their used machines. Ask them which brands and models are good. Get the simplest one they have and have them show you how it works. You don't need much, but you probably need enough power to get through denim. If you get a new machine at Walmart, they will have no one to help you learn how to work the machine, and getting one that works well is a crap shoot.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Elkhound.. never fear!!!

here is a link to a men's sewing site

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/sewingformen

I agree... go to a sew n vac store and look at a used machine. 

you want one with a zig zag function, one that either drops the feed dogs (or raises the needle plate) so you can do free motion stitching.. you may want to quilt someday? *shrug* seriously... you might! it also helps to darn holes in clothing if you have this function. Not that you can't go forward and reverse cause you can.

we all have our favorite machines. I have 29 of them <smile>


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Our sewing store has great basic modles that are used and they will give you a free sewing lesson for the machine you bought. Pricelesss.  They will show you how to set it up and sew w/ the different stitches and what teh different feet are for.

Also a sewing store has great customer service. If you have problems w/ that machine in the future they will help you (if they are not busy, so call for a slow time, ie not x-mas etc.) w/ your project.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

You've been given some great suggestions above. I would just like to add one more. Take along a sample of the thickest item you might be mending or patching. Then you can use this to test sew on the sewing machines. I know a few people that have purchased machines, only to get them home and they don't have the capabilities to sew what they want. 

Good luck in your sewing/mending adventure.

prairiegirl


----------



## Snugglebunny (Oct 20, 2004)

I think if you're just looking to mend a few things and not use it heavily, try a thrift store or secondhand store. I know the ones here do test out appliances before putting them out for sale.

Or get one of those little portable ones.


----------

